# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  اللي تبا تكون تاجرة ناجحه وغنية تتفضل عندي مرحبا السااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع

## صاحبه السياده

:SalamAlikom: 

حبيت أنقللكم هذا الموقع لكل من تحلم في الغنى وأنها تكون تاجرة ناجحــــــــــــــــــه

كيف تكون غنيا؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !
أتمنى أنها تفيدكم والدال على الخير كفاعله  :Smile: 

http://www.emanway.com/play_droos.php?cid=2&id=1264

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

سورة يس والرحمن والواقعة والملك الشيخ عبد... 
دعاء قضاء الحاجة لكل من يريد أن يعجل الله له... 
الدعاء المستجاب عند نزول المطر والرعد والبرق 
سورة الناس الشيخ احمد العجمي 
كيف تقضي الصلاة الفائتة ؟ 
قلبي يرف محلقا أنشودة جميلة جدا 
تمتع بأسماء الله الحسنى سكينة و راحة وشفاء 
شفرة تفعيل أسماء الله الحسنى وسبل الوصول -... 
تسجيل جديد من سورة الرحمن كاملة | القارئ... 
الاستعاذة والبسملة

----------


## صاحبه السياده

الله أكبر

----------


## 8 الهنوف8

جزاج الله خير

----------


## صاحبه السياده

يزاكم الله خير على مشاركاتكم الطيبة ورفعكم للموضوع بيساعد في الدعوة إلى الله  :Smile:

----------


## صاحبه السياده

سبحان الله

----------


## إحساس مجروح

يزاج الله خير .... أبدعتي غلاتي في إختيارج .... ربي يحفظج ..... وتسلم يمناج

----------


## ذات الحياة

يزاج الله خير على المحاضرة الطيبة والنافعة 

أشكرج على اهتمامج 



كان على بالي موضوع كنت بنقله لقسم التاجرات  :Smile:  بس لمن تدخلت لقيتها محاضرة 

الله يبارك فيج ويوفقج

----------


## صاحبه السياده

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## صاحبه السياده

اللهم لا سهل إلا ماجعلته سهلا
وأنت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## صاحبه السياده

‏حدثنا ‏ ‏قتيبة بن سعيد ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏جرير ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏الأعمش ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي صالح ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي هريرة ‏ ‏قال ‏ 
‏قال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏إن لله ملائكة يطوفون في الطرق يلتمسون أهل الذكر فإذا وجدوا قوما يذكرون الله تنادوا هلموا إلى حاجتكم قال فيحفونهم بأجنحتهم إلى السماء الدنيا قال فيسألهم ربهم وهو أعلم منهم ما يقول عبادي قالوا يقولون يسبحونك ويكبرونك ويحمدونك ويمجدونك قال فيقول هل رأوني قال فيقولون لا والله ما رأوك قال فيقول وكيف لو رأوني قال يقولون لو رأوك كانوا أشد لك عبادة وأشد لك تمجيدا وتحميدا وأكثر لك تسبيحا قال يقول فما يسألوني قال يسألونك الجنة قال يقول وهل رأوها قال يقولون لا والله يا رب ما رأوها قال يقول فكيف لو أنهم رأوها قال يقولون لو أنهم رأوها كانوا أشد عليها حرصا وأشد لها طلبا وأعظم فيها رغبة قال فمم يتعوذون قال يقولون من النار قال يقول وهل رأوها قال يقولون لا والله يا رب ما رأوها قال يقول فكيف لو رأوها قال يقولون لو رأوها كانوا أشد منها فرارا وأشد لها مخافة قال فيقول فأشهدكم أني قد غفرت لهم قال يقول ملك من الملائكة فيهم فلان ليس منهم إنما جاء لحاجة قال هم الجلساء لا يشقى بهم جليسهم ‏
‏رواه ‏ ‏شعبة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏الأعمش ‏ ‏ولم يرفعه ‏ ‏ورواه ‏ ‏سهيل ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبيه ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي هريرة ‏ ‏عن النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ 

المصدر:
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/D...Doc=0&Rec=9588

----------


## صاحبه السياده

اللهم صب علينا الخير صبا صبا 
ولا تجعل عيشنا كدا

----------


## صاحبه السياده

مَا يَفْتَحِ اللَّهُ لِلنَّاسِ مِنْ رَحْمَةٍ فَلَا مُمْسِكَ لَهَا وَمَا يُمْسِكْ فَلَا مُرْسِلَ لَهُ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ

----------


## صاحبه السياده

‏حدثنا ‏ ‏قتيبة بن سعيد ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏جرير ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏الأعمش ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي صالح ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي هريرة ‏ ‏قال ‏ 
‏قال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏إن لله ملائكة يطوفون في الطرق يلتمسون أهل الذكر فإذا وجدوا قوما يذكرون الله تنادوا هلموا إلى حاجتكم قال فيحفونهم بأجنحتهم إلى السماء الدنيا قال فيسألهم ربهم وهو أعلم منهم ما يقول عبادي قالوا يقولون يسبحونك ويكبرونك ويحمدونك ويمجدونك قال فيقول هل رأوني قال فيقولون لا والله ما رأوك قال فيقول وكيف لو رأوني قال يقولون لو رأوك كانوا أشد لك عبادة وأشد لك تمجيدا وتحميدا وأكثر لك تسبيحا قال يقول فما يسألوني قال يسألونك الجنة قال يقول وهل رأوها قال يقولون لا والله يا رب ما رأوها قال يقول فكيف لو أنهم رأوها قال يقولون لو أنهم رأوها كانوا أشد عليها حرصا وأشد لها طلبا وأعظم فيها رغبة قال فمم يتعوذون قال يقولون من النار قال يقول وهل رأوها قال يقولون لا والله يا رب ما رأوها قال يقول فكيف لو رأوها قال يقولون لو رأوها كانوا أشد منها فرارا وأشد لها مخافة قال فيقول فأشهدكم أني قد غفرت لهم قال يقول ملك من الملائكة فيهم فلان ليس منهم إنما جاء لحاجة قال هم الجلساء لا يشقى بهم جليسهم ‏
‏رواه ‏ ‏شعبة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏الأعمش ‏ ‏ولم يرفعه ‏ ‏ورواه ‏ ‏سهيل ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبيه ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي هريرة ‏ ‏عن النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ 

المصدر:
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/D...Doc=0&Rec=9588

----------


## صاحبه السياده

اللهم اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات
والمســـــــــــــلمين والمســـلمات 
الأحــــياء منهم والأمـــــــــــــوات

----------


## صاحبه السياده

اللهم صلي على محمد

----------


## صاحبه السياده

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك 
واغننا بفضلك عمن سواك

----------


## صاحبه السياده

uppppppppppppppp

----------


## القلب مشغول

اب اب اب

----------


## بدوية والنعم

جزاج الله خير

----------


## فـرح

موفقة

----------


## عينآويه 7

جزيتي الجنه

----------


## مـبدعة طموحة

يزاج الله خير الغاليه

----------


## صاحبه السياده

upppppppppppppp

----------


## صاحبه السياده

uppppppppppppppp

----------


## صاحبه السياده

للرفع

----------


## ريحانة uae

الله يبارك فيج

----------


## صاحبه السياده

thanx

----------


## هند سلطان

بارك الله فيج االغالية

----------


## صاحبه السياده

سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## صاحبه السياده

للرفع

----------


## جـورية العين

بارك الله فيج

----------


## صاحبه السياده

بارك الله فيكم  :Smile:

----------


## صاحبه السياده

للرفع

----------


## صاحبه السياده

للرفع

----------


## 3البرشاوية3

الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## صاحبه السياده

يزاج الله خير

----------


## حرمه يديده

مشكوره اختي

----------


## بشوورة

جزاج الله خير

----------


## صاحبه السياده

يزاكم الله خير

----------

